#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Organspende, "Reimplantiert" TX Niere 2x eingesetzt >

## FCBFan753

Wer kennt einen "reimplantierten" TX Nierenempfänger dem die Niere 2xeingesetzt worden ist !?   
A.) Kennt jemanden einen Menschen dem die transplantierte Niere 1 1/2 Jahr nach Transplantation vom rechten kl. Becken in das linke kl. Becken neu Reimplantiert wurde ?!
1.) Wo kann man solche Menschen finden bzw. in Erfahrung bringen ?!
2.) Wem  sind solche Fälle bekannt ?!
3.) Wieviel Menschen in Europa / Welt sind mit einer TX reimplantierten Niere  bekannt ?!
4.) Würde man so eine OP überhaupt vornehmen bzw. machbar sein ?!

----------

